# Delivery date tomorrow!



## bigjae1976 (Feb 13, 2004)

Finally...I will be picking up my M3. Excited!

Anyone else have a 12 Aug date?


----------



## Jeeter (Oct 7, 2004)

Nope, I have to wait until next Wednesday. It was the earliest I could get when my car cleared the VPC last Tuesday. I'm getting the shakes from widthdrawl...

jeeter


----------



## MacGeoghegan (Jul 17, 2011)

Jeeter said:


> Nope, I have to wait until next Wednesday. It was the earliest I could get when my car cleared the VPC last Tuesday. I'm getting the shakes from widthdrawl...
> 
> jeeter


I'll be there Wed the 17th also!


----------



## yardbird (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll be there tomorrow. I picked up my X5 2 months ago, but I live here so I can go whenever.


----------



## yardbird (Jun 17, 2011)

Just got back from the PDC. This was one of the most enjoyable days ever. I would recommend this to anyone.


----------



## benchman10 (Aug 8, 2007)

yardbird said:


> Just got back from the PDC. This was one of the most enjoyable days ever. I would recommend this to anyone.


Were you there on Aug 11th, I think I met you there.


----------



## yardbird (Jun 17, 2011)

No the 12th.


----------



## bigjae1976 (Feb 13, 2004)

Yardbird,

Nice meeting you!


----------



## yardbird (Jun 17, 2011)

My pleasure as well. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## bigjae1976 (Feb 13, 2004)

Yardbird,

Thanks! Just made it home!

FYI...while you guys were tooling around int he factory...you may have missed this...










Here are some pics...


----------

